# newbie build dual 6" box



## Fastslappy (Dec 23, 2010)

I have a pair of altec lansing P/N A7060 8 ohm 6" sub woofer speakers , they are outta a Dell PC highend speaker system 
I have the sub enclosure but the amp,processor,power supply are not what I want to use , as they are made for PC inputs & I don't need any of that .....
I just want to make a simple sub outta the dual speakers by adding a plate amp to the box OR just copy the box ..
Problem is I can't find any info on the speakers # A7060 as in what power rating they are ? 
Can I just add a plate amp from parts express & wire these up directly ?? is a cross-over needed ?? 

the sub was a beast when it was running outta a PC ... Just want to get that back with a plate amp ...


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

You may have more luck in the DIY sub forum, but I can probably help:
1) "what power rating they are" In most cases, the more power the better; you stand a much better chance of blowing a speaker by not having _enough_ power as that will cause the amp to clip (distort) which can blow the speaker. The speaker's impedance is more important than its "power rating."

2) "Can I just add a plate amp from parts express" I see no reason why not; just about any amp will be stable at 8 ohms, and since you have two drivers you can wire them in parallel to get a 4 ohm load.

3) "is a cross-over needed" Yes. Either you AVR or the subwoofer amp should have a crossover to keep high frequencies out of the sub. The AVR probably has a high-pass for the LFE/sub out, but if not make sure that you have a x-over somewhere in line.


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

How did you determine what size enclosure to use for those drivers? Did you find the T/S parameters for them?


----------



## Fastslappy (Dec 23, 2010)

got the old enclosure , I can't find any info on them at all 
Was gonna copy that ..


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

IMO you will be fine just copying the old box. As for the drivers be sure to check the impedance so you get the correct rating for the amp.:T


----------



## Fastslappy (Dec 23, 2010)

bambino said:


> IMO you will be fine just copying the old box. As for the drivers be sure to check the impedance so you get the correct rating for the amp.:T


I was thinking a 100 watt plate amp would work if I ran them parallel ?? OR could I get by with a 75 watt .. the the amp that was in it has a 5 channel processor that would not work with Windows 7 * the Altec Lansing satellite speakers are high quality . i got a Denon 1312 for $160 new on Amazon so I could have a nice small office system with the Denon & a dual 6" sub . I paid a Wad for the s[eaker system when I got the DEll years ago .I now build my own PC's


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

If it were me i'd get the 100 watter just remember what i said before about being sure of the impedance of the drivers especially if running in parallel. you don't want to smoke the amp.:T


----------



## Fastslappy (Dec 23, 2010)

Yeah they are 8ohm noted on the back of the magnet , soo run them parallel I found a 100watt plate amp that has the hi/low filter ,RCA in ,gain & phase control ,think it was about $80


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Your plan should workout perfectly. Let us know how it turns out.:T


----------



## Fastslappy (Dec 23, 2010)

bambino said:


> Your plan should workout perfectly. Let us know how it turns out.:T


will do ...


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

FWIW-they're 8Ω drivers, so in parallel he'd get 4Ω. A 4Ω load _shouldn't_ be a problem for a sub amp. Check to make it sure it's rated at 4Ω, but most sub amps are.


----------

